# Lina



## p4bl0 (29 Mai 2007)

Lina c'est une machine virtuelle linux que si ça marche pareil que dans les vidéos c'est d'là balle 

Ils explique qu'un seul exécutable tournera avec une interface native sous linux, windows et osx. Sauf que dans les vidéos ils "build" sur chaque systeme un packet *.lina en un exécutable. Enfin c'est déjà génial. On verra quand on pourra tester  

Le site est là : http://www.openlina.com/index.html
Les screenshots sont là : http://www.openlina.com/screenchots.html
et les vidéos ici : http://www.openlina.com/videos.html


----------



## .Steff (29 Mai 2007)

Ca c'est une bonne nouvelle !!!
Ha quand le t&#233;l&#233;chargement ?

P.S: encore faut-il que ca marche comme sur les vid&#233;os ...!!!


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2007)

Une sorte de Crossover &#224; rebours, donc ...

Pour Ouinechose ils utilisent Cygwin [on retrouve son ic&#244;ne, en tous cas] avec X11 (genre XMing ou le portage inclus dans Cygwin, param&#233;tr&#233; pour &#234;tre _rootless_).
Pour Mac OS X, je me demande ... (on ne voit pas l'ic&#244;ne de X11 dans le Dock)..


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Mai 2007)

non mais de toute fa&#231;on (sur les vid&#233;o en tout cas) l'application sur mac utilise la vrai barre de menu et les boite de dialogue OS X (ouvrir un fichier dans l'exemple), et sur windows aussi. Par contre en ligne de commande (les utilitaire lina) eux tourne avec l'aide de cygwin sur windows..

Donc pas de x11 mais un truc natif apparemment... 

Sur la premi&#232;re vid&#233;o ils lance firefox soit disant via Lina sur le Mac mais j'ai des doutes.
On verra bien ce que &#231;a donne.


----------



## Warflo (29 Mai 2007)

Oui mais, quel est l'avantage par rapport à Java ?
C'est il me semble, globalement la même chose, tant au niveau de l'utilisation que de la conception.


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2007)

Pas grand'chose &#224; voir, je dirais plut&#244;t ...
Avec Java, tu obtiens un binaire dans un codage particulier, lequel est _r&#233;interpr&#233;t&#233;_ par la machine Java au moment de l'ex&#233;cution et traduit en dans le code machine de l'h&#244;te.
Ici, les binaires semblent recompil&#233;s directement en code machine.
Donc tu ne trimballes pas un _bytecode_ &#224; r&#233;interpr&#233;ter mais un source &#224; recompiler _ou_ un binaire pr&#234;t &#224; l'emploi. Et tu n'as sans doute pas un v&#233;ritable sous-syst&#232;me comme peut l'&#234;tre une JVM. En terme de performance, cela doit aussi &#234;tre meilleur que Java, puisque c'est compil&#233; en code natif.
Enfin, je sp&#233;cule, bien entendu ...


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Mai 2007)

Warflo a dit:


> Oui mais, quel est l'avantage par rapport &#224; Java ?
> C'est il me semble, globalement la m&#234;me chose, tant au niveau de l'utilisation que de la conception.


il ne parle pas d'un langage en particulier donc je suppose que &#231;a doit pouvoir &#234;tre utilis&#233; dans plusieurs langages.

@Bompi : il y a quand m&#234;me un syst&#232;me en dessous, par exemple sous windows :






Enfin... &#231;a devrait sortir au mois de juin on verra &#224; ce moment l&#224;.


----------



## bompi (30 Mai 2007)

Hmmm ... Nous verrons, en effet


----------



## ntx (30 Mai 2007)

Autant on peut comprendre l'intérêt de vouloir faire fonctionner un noyau Linux sur un Windows, autant l'intérêt d'avoir un noyau Linux sur un autre noyau Unix est beaucoup plus limité.
Pour faire fonctionner les applications Linux, c'est avant tout un travail de partage de différentes librairies comme GTK sur notre plate-forme. On n'a aucunement besoin du noyau Linux, on a déjà ce qu'il nous faut avec mac OSX. 
Après il reste l'envie de certains dévelopeurs de tester leur travail sur un noyau Linux et non BSD, mais je ne suis pas sur qu'une machine virtuelle soit l'idéal pour cela.


----------

